# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçe Gezegen Adları

## veli

öztükçe.jpg
Erdenay : Mekür
Çolpan : Venüs
Yertinç : Dünya
Kızıldız : Mars
Erendiz : Jüpiter
Sekendiz : Satürn
Altayhan : Uranüs
Talayhan : Neptün

----------

